# Needing part number



## pantherballhp (Dec 30, 2013)

I've got a 2011 sportsman 850xp LE with the front lock and ride cargo box. I'm looking for the stock rack so I can run snorkels. I'm just gonna get a rear box to make up for the lost space. So can anyone get me the part number for that rack piece. I'm doing stealth kit for now but wanting risers soon. If anyone could lmk that part number i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## pantherballhp (Dec 30, 2013)

5436865-070 is part number. Answered my own question I know lol


----------

